# Bartow county roll call



## RON OLIVER (Aug 23, 2011)

HERE IS A FEW PIC LET SEE WHAT YALL HAVE


----------



## RON OLIVER (Aug 23, 2011)

Maybe when season start we can get some harvest pic.......chasing reports


----------



## RON OLIVER (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is  a few more


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 1, 2011)

we have bone now


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 11, 2011)

any luck in bartow


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 12, 2011)

am i the only 1 hunting bartow county


----------



## Huntfish53 (Sep 15, 2011)

I hunt in Bartow... no luck yet....


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 15, 2011)

maybe this weekend


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 18, 2011)

Nothing this weekend  seen 1 doe saturday nice buck sat. Nite....1 doe sun. Morn


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Sep 18, 2011)

I saw a beauty on Friday.
 Nice 8 point with 2 drop tines.
 If I can get him it will make the hunt club worth while.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 21, 2011)

seems like they are hittin oaks hard


----------



## childers (Sep 22, 2011)

My bud shot a doe this week in Cartersville.
That buck is real nice. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 22, 2011)

good luck to everyone ..time to get 1 this weekend


----------



## RON OLIVER (Sep 24, 2011)

small 8 point killed off our property this morn at 9.30


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw a few on my cam up there.
 a Doe,Fawn, and a young 6 pointer.
 I really wanted a pic of the monster I saw in the area a few weeks ago


----------



## Huntfish53 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Bartow*

Adairsville 8-Pointer, got him Oct. 1st


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you get him out at CCC hunt club?
 Looks like one I have a picture of out there.


----------



## Huntfish53 (Oct 2, 2011)

tmanfrmtn said:


> Did you get him out at CCC hunt club?
> Looks like one I have a picture of out there.



No sorry, I got him off of 41 in Adairsville.


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok thanks.
 Means the one from my cam is still around.


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone else on here from CCC Hunt club in Adairsville?


----------



## rmay22 (Oct 7, 2011)

*bartow co. bucks*

few pics from the trail cam


----------



## Clark_Kent (Oct 11, 2011)

We've had 2 killed since opening day this year a small 8 and a spike


----------



## ABAC33 (Oct 12, 2011)

huntfish, you in that archery only club off 41?


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 12, 2011)

we have a 181 acs. off ccc road ....no deer killed as of yet


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Oct 13, 2011)

Ron if it makes you feel better
Last weekend I had a 6-8 pointer running down CCC road in front of my truck at 5 pm. 
At least you know they are moving during daylight over there.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 13, 2011)

that figures but they will make a deadly  mistake soon>>>>>>.....gun season is almost here


----------



## KERCE (Oct 13, 2011)

I helped put up two ladder stands all ccc hunting club bought 3 weeks ago. 
Didn't see any deer but a lot of turkeys. Good luck to all.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 19, 2011)

1 deer kill during bow season now it is time to see action


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 22, 2011)

2 does killed this morning at the club spike pushing does real hard


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 25, 2011)

THINGS ARE STARTING TO HEAT UP IN KINGSTON


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Oct 26, 2011)

Found 8 scrapes this week. 
Things are really heating up


----------



## Huntfish53 (Oct 26, 2011)

ABAC33 said:


> huntfish, you in that archery only club off 41?



Nope, 20 acres of private land


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 27, 2011)

We better be ready this weekend


----------



## RON OLIVER (Oct 30, 2011)

meat in the freezer got 3 this morning at 8.46   all does


----------



## dloyd1986 (Nov 1, 2011)

*killed in bartow, 8 pointer*

[/attach]


----------



## RON OLIVER (Nov 2, 2011)

Good job congrats nice buck


----------



## crowe1187 (Nov 9, 2011)

Things seem to be heating up in Bartow. Bucks pushing does. Already taken in 200 deer at McMicken


----------



## RON OLIVER (Nov 10, 2011)

got to get into the woods now!!!!!!!


----------



## RON OLIVER (Nov 11, 2011)

It is on in bartow


----------



## blownz28 (Nov 17, 2011)

Shot a decent 5 pointer off ours in Emerson. 

My buddy has shot a  nice 8 up off HWY 20.   

Trying to figure out how to load the pictures now.


----------



## Big buck65 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello in bartow, Big buck65 hear behind Conaseinna Church in Kingston. I'm on 6 acers at beginning of gun opening started with lots of scraps & rubs. Most of the does coming through been killed off 1st. Two weeks of gun season by neighbors hunting there 5 to 10 acers. Still have a Buck or two Passing through. No new scraps only some new rubs and buck tracks, probbably have more if does where still coming through, but now just have to be there at the rite time. Happy hunting in bartow co.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Nov 24, 2011)

was slow this morning


----------



## Jared Bookhardt (Nov 28, 2011)

*11-25-11 Nice Bartow 8pt*

Shot this nice 8pt day after Thanksgiving.  Was a real blessing as we ran out of meat the week Gun Season opened.  Best I have shot so far.  Very Thankful indeed.


----------



## rutman (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice deer! Looks like he had some age on him too.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Dec 4, 2011)

Good job on the 8 slow 4 us


----------



## Clark_Kent (Dec 6, 2011)

*Still at it*

Looks like the secondary rut is here I had a doe  come by me at NASCAR speeds followed by a nice 8 pointer grunting he was about 75 yards behind her, they both came within 30 yards of me. I'll be back after em in the morning.


Mike


----------



## blownz28 (Dec 8, 2011)

Gonna try Pinelog in the morning. Hope to have some luck.


----------

